# Newbie



## AlbertDC (Aug 10, 2004)

Wanted to get your advice. I just started training in Modern Arnis, does anyone have any suggestions on books or videos I should get to increase my knowledge base. 

Thanks


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 10, 2004)

My book _De-Fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms _ is a good start.  Do to the website below for more info on it.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 10, 2004)

AlbertDC said:
			
		

> Wanted to get your advice. I just started training in Modern Arnis, does anyone have any suggestions on books or videos I should get to increase my knowledge base.
> 
> Thanks


AlbertDC, congratulations on your obviously brilliant decision to study Modern Arnis, and welcome to Martial Talk!

Feel free to browse the forums, and help yourself to the heap of good info. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

I don't own Defanging the Snake, but I do have 2 other of SM Dan Anderson's books, and found them to be very good.

Happy posting!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi AlbertDC,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Please refer to the following thread on videos and books on Modern Arnis and Presas Family inspired Arnis.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12957

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 10, 2004)

Here are some other helpful threads:

What is Modern Arnis And Where can I find Training:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1010

List of Modern Arnis Technical Discussions:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11067

Techniques Thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16088

Training Thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15312


----------



## bart (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey There,

Although I'm pretty sure that you meant technical manuals, I think it is just as important to learn a bit about the history, culture and socio-political environment of the Philippines, specifically concerning the relationship of the Philippines to the United States. This book: In Our Image: America's Empire in the Philippines  (isbn 0345328167) by Stanley Karnow gives a pretty detailed background in a pretty easily readable format. 

Understanding the historical and cultural back drop to the art can help in the areas of:

Terminology - Spanish? Tagalog? Bisaya? English? Why?
The Eclectic Nature of Arnis - Integration of Kung Fu, Karate, Boxing, etc.
Symbolism - Flags, bowing, etc.
Visiting the Philippines - Training and Learning in the homeland of the art 

Often times the history that you get from Martial Arts teachers is more folklore and heresay than history in the academic sense. They heard a story from someone who heard it from someone else. Through no fault of their own, they become purveyors of incorrect and often humorously off base information. Sometimes though, what is passed on continues harmful stereotypes and fosters discrimination and divisive misunderstanding. The best way to not be fooled is to be informed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the Pink book aka "Stick Fighting" by Remy Presas, as well as his older one published in the PI, "The Practical Art of Eskrima" 

Also mentioned are Dan's books which I own as well and enjoy.

And in the line of what Bart has stated I also recommend
H.W. Brands book Bound To Empire "The United States and the Philippines"


----------

